# احصل على كهرباء مجانية باستخدام خط الهاتف



## رشيد الديزل (28 فبراير 2009)

احصل على كهرباء مجانية باستخدام خط الهاتف 












طريقة تحويل خط التلفون الى كهرباء

"هذا الموضوع وجدته على احد المواقع .. وتأكدت منها من أكثر من مصدر"

جميعنا نعرف ان خط الهاتف يحمل تيار كهربى لكى يعمل الهاتف وهذا التيار لا يتأثر بوجود او عدم وجود تيار كهربى فى المكان الموجود فيه خط الهاتف لان التيار الكهربى الموجود فى خط الهاتف يعتمد على مولدات كهربيه موجوده فى المقسم (السنترال) او بطاربات احتياطيه وبالتالى لا يتأثر بوجود او عدم وجود كهرباء فى المنزل.
وطبعا نحن لا نقوم بدفع تكاليف هذا التيار الكهربى بصوره مباشره ولكن ندفع فقط استخدامنا للهاتف واجراء المكالمات فلما لان نقوم بالاستفاده بهذه الكهرباء المجانيه في ظل هذا الوضع وانطاع التيار الكهربي ويستفيد منها وأهل غزة بشحن اجهزتهم الخلوية وغيرها .




خط الهاتف يعمل تيار كهربى من 40 الى 70 فولت ويصل فى بعض الاحيان الى 100 فولت عندما يرن الهاتف وللاستفاده من هذه الكهرباء ليس من السهل تركيب الاشياء عليه وتوقع ان تقوم بالعمل فلابد من بعض التعديلات على الخط.


المكونات المطلوبه:
1-عبوه لوضع المكونات بها
2- مقاومه 240 اوم.
3-مثبت جهد (Regulator).
4-قنطره لتوحيد التيار (يمكن استخدام 4 دايود بدلا من القنطرة).
5- كابل هاتف







يتم توصيل الدائره بهذا الشكل مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار ان المنظم او مثبت الجهد هذا له طريقه توصيل خاصه واعتقد انه ليس موجودا فى بلادنا العربيه لذا فيتم استخدام المنظم العادى الذى نستخدمه فى دوائر توحيد التيار
يتم توصيل سلكى الهاتف الى رجلين من ارجل القنطره Bridge وهما الرجلان المخصصتان للتيار المتغير ويكون خرج الطرفين الاخرين من القنطره احداهما السالب والاخر الموجب فيتم توصيل الموجب منهما بمثبت الجهد وخرج مثبت الجهد يكون هو خرج الدائره.
















__________________
ولكن الفكره كبديل عند الظروره ولا انصح بستخدامها


----------



## عضو1 (28 فبراير 2009)

أخي الكريم السؤال هنا هل تحسب عليك فاتورة تماما كفاتورة الهاتف على اعتبار أنك استخدمت نفس مأخذ الهاتف وهل يمكن أن نشغل جهاز الكمبيوتر أو التلفاز مثلا ..

وهل لهذا تأثير في حال عودة التيار الكهربائي 

في النهاية الفكرة ممتازه وجزاك الله خير ..


----------



## zeid25 (1 مارس 2009)

الفكرة صحيحة والمبدأ صحيح ولكن مايمكن الحصول عليه
من الكهرباء قليل جدا وعند سحب الكهرباء فإن الدارة الخاصة 
بك في المقسم ستعتبر انك على اتصال وعليك في النهاية دفع الفاتورة

:56:


----------



## mnci (1 مارس 2009)

شكرا على تنبيهك الاخير لان الفكرة تكون قابلة للتطبيق عند الضرورة


----------



## قندس (2 مارس 2009)

الفكرة مطبقه اصلا بغزة خاصه فترة الحرب و انا جربتها شخصيا وللعلم لا تعتبر على اتصال بل تستغل الكهرباء في الخط وتوصل على عدة لمبات صغيرة وعند الرنين الاضواء تتغير (on_offf) لكن الدائرة مختلفة لكن نفس الفكرة شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## هشام فريد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجوا الافادة هل لو استعملت كهرباء التيليفون اكون على اتصال وادفع الفاتورة او لا لاني لاحظت هنا تضارب في الاراء


----------



## الساحر (22 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن سؤال ادا استعملت الكهرباء من خط التليفون .........ادا رغب احد انا يتصل بي هل يعطيه مشغول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## شادي2001 (15 مايو 2011)

لم تنجح معي الدائرة .. ممكن حد جرب ويخبرني كيف العمل بالتفصيل

ولكم الشكر


----------



## zamalkawi (15 مايو 2011)

حتى لو كانت الفكرة ناجحة، فهي سرقة!!


----------



## mohamedelsoghayer (24 مايو 2011)

الفكرة ناجحه ومظبوطه وبردة هى سرقه لانى فى النهايه باسرق كهرباء بشكل مباشر من السنترال


----------



## SMART2TROY (24 مايو 2011)

*الموضوع معمول من زمان في اجهزة التليفون الارضية*

فيه انواع من التليفون الارضي الصيني الصنع فيها الدائرة اللي بتجعل مصباح صغير بينور بمجرد رفع السماعة وذلك اعتمادا على الكهرباء الموجودة بالخط ولا تدخل هذه الكهرباء ابدا في الفاتورة 
الموضوع مش جديد 
بس هل يمكن سحب طاقة كهربائية يعتمد عليها في الانارة مثلا من خط الهاتف ولو كان هل سيحدث دون الاضرار بمنظومة السنترال
اللي اقدر اقوله في هذا الوضوع هو (ما كانش حد غلب)


----------



## SMART2TROY (25 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جبل ثمر (25 يونيو 2011)

كيف يمكن استبدال kbp210


----------

